# Look 555 review and comparison to other bikes



## unagidon

Look 555 – I love it! Just bought it after testing a large number of bikes including: 07 Specialized Tarmac Expert, 07 Roubaix Expert and Pro, 08 Trek Madone 5.2, 07 Cervelo Soloist (aluminum) and 07 Felt Z25. 

First off, I am not a strong rider – just started riding last spring after a long hiatus (20+ years from road bikes, and a 14+ years hiatus from mountain bikes). Bought a Giant OCR2 while trying to find a bike for my wife, and fell right back in love with cycling again. I now ride 20 – 30 mile rides in Lawrence, Kansas (relatively flat, with just a few rolling hills) about 2 to 3 times a week. 

Having rode a “comfort” geometry aluminum bike for the past 7 to 8 months, and foolishly testing out carbon bikes at bike shops for the hell of it, I’ve had the itch to upgrade for the past 4 months. Had my eye on the new Madone for the longest while, but living in Kansas with few bike shops and needed one of the non-popular sizes, I never had a chance to test the bikes I wanted. My recent San Diego trip was like visiting bike store heaven!

Anyway, back to the review. I rode 24 miles, my usual route here in town. Unfortunately, it was freezing cold – around 32 degrees F, with 20 to 25 mile winds. Nonetheless, being a new bike, I had to test it out. My first 10 minutes, back wind, felt absolutely amazing! Much, much more stable than my OCR2, with much better power transfer. The carbon certainly cushions much of the road noise, was much more responsive – partially due to a more aggressive geometry – and was much more stable. I know the “wrapping knees around top tube” technique well, as my OCR in high winds was often unstable when going downhill at 30+ miles. The 555 – no sweat! And the better wheels I’m sure also made a difference as they just kept on rolling. 

I picked the 555 over many of the other bikes for the following reasons. Firstly, the 555 was a more comfortable fit for me than the more aggressive geometry bikes, such as the Tarmac and the Soloist (although I rented the Soloist for a week and really quite enjoyed it). I admit, I very much liked the Roubaix’s I tried out, but the bike shop simply didn’t offer me any good deals. 

Secondly, it had good road feel. The Felt Z25 was the best deal – around $2.3K with full Dura-Ace (expect the crank) and the bike was very, very comfortable. Shorter top tube, longer wheel base, and more upright position. However, it felt less responsive and agile than the Look. I almost bought the Felt, but after a second test ride on the Look, I was more hooked on the handling.

Third – fantastic price. I paid $2,250 for the Look (full Ultegra grouppo except for R600 compact cranks), upgraded to Easton Orion II rims, and finished off with Shimano A520 pedals (yes, SPD). The Madone in the performance fit also felt very, very good. I would say more comfortable than the Look in terms of geometry for me. However, having rode an aluminum bike on chip & seal roads for the past 8 months, the “lack” of road feel was a detriment for me. I would say the Madone is probably like a Lexus IS350 – fast, efficient and comfortable. The Look would be more like a 3 series BMW – not as comfortable, but feels more “raw” and “alive.” All in all, very happy with my bike. I just hope the weather will improve!


----------



## AnthonyL88

unagidon said:


> Look 555 – I love it! Just bought it after testing a large number of bikes including: 07 Specialized Tarmac Expert, 07 Roubaix Expert and Pro, 08 Trek Madone 5.2, 07 Cervelo Soloist (aluminum) and 07 Felt Z25.
> 
> First off, I am not a strong rider – just started riding last spring after a long hiatus (20+ years from road bikes, and a 14+ years hiatus from mountain bikes). Bought a Giant OCR2 while trying to find a bike for my wife, and fell right back in love with cycling again. I now ride 20 – 30 mile rides in Lawrence, Kansas (relatively flat, with just a few rolling hills) about 2 to 3 times a week.
> 
> Having rode a “comfort” geometry aluminum bike for the past 7 to 8 months, and foolishly testing out carbon bikes at bike shops for the hell of it, I’ve had the itch to upgrade for the past 4 months. Had my eye on the new Madone for the longest while, but living in Kansas with few bike shops and needed one of the non-popular sizes, I never had a chance to test the bikes I wanted. My recent San Diego trip was like visiting bike store heaven!
> 
> Anyway, back to the review. I rode 24 miles, my usual route here in town. Unfortunately, it was freezing cold – around 32 degrees F, with 20 to 25 mile winds. Nonetheless, being a new bike, I had to test it out. My first 10 minutes, back wind, felt absolutely amazing! Much, much more stable than my OCR2, with much better power transfer. The carbon certainly cushions much of the road noise, was much more responsive – partially due to a more aggressive geometry – and was much more stable. I know the “wrapping knees around top tube” technique well, as my OCR in high winds was often unstable when going downhill at 30+ miles. The 555 – no sweat! And the better wheels I’m sure also made a difference as they just kept on rolling.
> 
> I picked the 555 over many of the other bikes for the following reasons. Firstly, the 555 was a more comfortable fit for me than the more aggressive geometry bikes, such as the Tarmac and the Soloist (although I rented the Soloist for a week and really quite enjoyed it). I admit, I very much liked the Roubaix’s I tried out, but the bike shop simply didn’t offer me any good deals.
> 
> Secondly, it had good road feel. The Felt Z25 was the best deal – around $2.3K with full Dura-Ace (expect the crank) and the bike was very, very comfortable. Shorter top tube, longer wheel base, and more upright position. However, it felt less responsive and agile than the Look. I almost bought the Felt, but after a second test ride on the Look, I was more hooked on the handling.
> 
> Third – fantastic price. I paid $2,250 for the Look (full Ultegra grouppo except for R600 compact cranks), upgraded to Easton Orion II rims, and finished off with Shimano A520 pedals (yes, SPD). The Madone in the performance fit also felt very, very good. I would say more comfortable than the Look in terms of geometry for me. However, having rode an aluminum bike on chip & seal roads for the past 8 months, the “lack” of road feel was a detriment for me. I would say the Madone is probably like a Lexus IS350 – fast, efficient and comfortable. The Look would be more like a 3 series BMW – not as comfortable, but feels more “raw” and “alive.” All in all, very happy with my bike. I just hope the weather will improve!


Congrats, I just bought the Look 555 2008 frame and I will use the SRAM RED Group, Ritchey WCS Carbon Handle bar, WCS Carbon Stem, WCS Carbon Seat Post, Mavic Wheelset and Look Keo Carbon HM Ti Pedals.


----------



## unagidon

AnthonyL88 said:


> Congrats, I just bought the Look 555 2008 frame and I will use the SRAM RED Group, Ritchey WCS Carbon Handle bar, WCS Carbon Stem, WCS Carbon Seat Post, Mavic Wheelset and Look Keo Carbon HM Ti Pedals.


Which Mavic's? Also, what made you choose 555 over 585 as you're buying the frame anyway? Just curious. Congrats on your purchase too!


----------



## AnthonyL88

It was very hard deciding on which Road bike I wanted to buy. I was looking at the Douglas Matrix, Specialized Tarmac Pro, 2007 Colnago Arte, Look 555 complete bike and Cervelo. I had a budget and didn't want to go crazy and break my bank account, this was one of the reason why I didn't buy the Look 585 frame. Someone said why do you want the Colnago Arte and go backward with the technology, I guess he is correct. I spoke to a person and asked him what's a good road bike for someone who getting back into riding. He told me the Look 555 complete bike would be very nice. I later started to read all the review on the Look 555 and all the review were very good. I was thinking 2007 model complete bike or 2008 model frame, I read the 2008 frame was better than the 2007 Look 555. I got a nice deal on the frame which cost me $1000. Then I had to choose which group do I want? Shimano Dura Ace, Sram Force or Sram Red, I was told the Sram Force was better than the Dura Ace and cheaper too. The more I read about the Sram Red, the more I wanted to buy it, and for around $350 more than the Force, I said why not buy the Sram Red. I've been out of riding for a very long time, so when i checked some of the wheelset, I couldn't believe how expensive it was and I was told the 2008 Mavic Aksium would be a nice wheelset and it wouldn't cost me a lot of money. When I have some more money later on I can upgrade the wheelset.


----------



## unagidon

AnthonyL88 said:


> It was very hard deciding on which Road bike I wanted to buy. I was looking at the Douglas Matrix, Specialized Tarmac Pro, 2007 Colnago Arte, Look 555 complete bike and Cervelo. I had a budget and didn't want to go crazy and break my bank account, this was one of the reason why I didn't buy the Look 585 frame. Someone said why do you want the Colnago Arte and go backward with the technology, I guess he is correct. I spoke to a person and asked him what's a good road bike for someone who getting back into riding. He told me the Look 555 complete bike would be very nice. I later started to read all the review on the Look 555 and all the review were very good. I was thinking 2007 model complete bike or 2008 model frame, I read the 2008 frame was better than the 2007 Look 555. I got a nice deal on the frame which cost me $1000. Then I had to choose which group do I want? Shimano Dura Ace, Sram Force or Sram Red, I was told the Sram Force was better than the Dura Ace and cheaper too. The more I read about the Sram Red, the more I wanted to buy it, and for around $350 more than the Force, I said why not buy the Sram Red. I've been out of riding for a very long time, so when i checked some of the wheelset, I couldn't believe how expensive it was and I was told the 2008 Mavic Aksium would be a nice wheelset and it wouldn't cost me a lot of money. When I have some more money later on I can upgrade the wheelset.


Cool! I was just surfing around and saw that the price went down further at JensonUSA for the 2007 complete bike. I paid $2099 and it's down to $1989; that's $110 cheaper! Oh well... I would suggest upgrading the wheels when you have a chance though. I upgraded my wheels and couldn't believe the difference! Don't know where you're at, but I know in Southern Cali, they sometimes have super sales on wheel sets. I bought my Easton Orion II's for $500, but my bro-in-law bought similar wheels for $380, or 50% off original price! So keep on the look out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## crumjack

AnthonyL88 said:


> Congrats, I just bought the Look 555 2008 frame and I will use the SRAM RED Group, Ritchey WCS Carbon Handle bar, WCS Carbon Stem, WCS Carbon Seat Post, Mavic Wheelset and Look Keo Carbon HM Ti Pedals.


Sounds like a nice build, please post some pics when you complete it.


----------



## PJ352

You mentioned reading that the '08 555 frame is improved. I believe LOOK changed the fork to a HSC 5 SL. Do you know specifically what other improvements there are?


----------



## AnthonyL88

The 555 uses "Tube to Tube" technology. So, for this model there are no aluminum or carbon lugs, nor monobloc construction. For the 555, oversized tubes are molded then cut, shaped at the ends in order to be assembled as if they were welded. Welding is replaced by bonding reinforced by carbon strips in order to ensure perfect cohesion of the frame assembly. To optimize frame comfort, our engineers have developed a special geometry for the chain and seat stays. The Comfort Concept chainstays present a center section inversion which is achieved by flattening. This creates an inflection point at the middle of the base and so improves vertical flexibility. At the same time, this shape increases the base horizontally, and improves lateral stiffness. The seat stays are slightly curved in order to encourage the absorption of vibrations and so optimizing comfort. Also I think the fork is HSC 4. Take a look at the pic 

http://content.mtbr.com/TRP_14_361_6crx.aspx


----------



## AnthonyL88

I went to Glory Cycle and saw the specs and for the 2008 Look 555 complete bike, it does come with the HSC 5 SL fork. I didn't get my new frame yet, it should go out later today and I will get it maybe next Tuesday. http://www.glorycycles.com/lo555ulcobi2.html


----------



## toonraid

They still ship them internationally with both HSC4 & 5 - although I suspect in USA they are only importing them with HSC 4 forks - there seems to be a price diffference of 100 - 150$ between the 2.


----------



## unagidon

toonraid said:


> They still ship them internationally with both HSC4 & 5 - although I suspect in USA they are only importing them with HSC 4 forks - there seems to be a price diffference of 100 - 150$ between the 2.


I think, but not 100% sure, the frame between 2007 and 2008 Look 555 are the same. There may be a difference in the fork, attributing to the price difference.

I cut and pasted the following from the Look website and it's definitely referring to the 2007 555, not the 2008 555: http://www.lookcycle-usa.com/news/2007/news_07_0131_555intro.html


FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: 
THE NEW LOOK 555 NOW AVAILABLE! - Jan 31, 2007

The new Look 555 is now available as a complete bike.

Using a new blend of oversized and multi shaped High Modulus and High Resistance carbon fiber tubes, the frame offers impressive lateral stiffness and liveliness. The new flat section and curved stays provide additional lateral reinforcement as well as impressive vertical compliance. 

The tube to tube technology represents a very simple, yet effective way to form the frame. The oversized head tube and down tube are stout components that make the frame very efficient, with very precise steering and handling stability. 

The 555 is a great bike. It’s perfect for the entry level racer, the century rider, or someone just looking for something light and stiff, yet very comfortable. 

Test riders have been impressed with just how good this bike feels. It’s got great responsiveness when you stand up and accelerate. Cornering is telepathic, and the comfort of carbon helps to reduce fatigue after those long rides. And to boot, it’s an incredible value. 

It’s available as a complete bike with your choice of Shimano 105 or Shimano Ultegra components. The 105 complete bike is spec’d with Mavic Aksium Race wheels, a full carbon HSC 4 fork, and Look Keo Classic pedals. 

The Ultegra complete bike is spec’d with Mavic Ksyrium Euipe wheels, a full carbon HSC 4 fork, and Look Keo Sprint pedals. 

To find your closest dealer, please check the dealer locator. Demo bikes are available in certain areas. For additional questions, please call 866-430-LOOK. 

The Vital Statistics:

Frame Weight: 1100g / 2.43 lbs.
Fork Weight: 360g / 0.79 lbs.
Sizes: Compact Geometry – 51cm to 57 in 2cm increments
Frame Material: Oversized Mixed High Modulus and High Resistance Carbon Fiber
Construction: Tube to Tube
Fork: Integrated High Modulus Carbon HSC 4 SL with Carbon Dropouts
Bottom Bracket: English
Front Derailler: 31.8mm
Brake Cable Routing: External
Headtube Diameter: 1-1/8”
Seatpost Diameter: 34.9mm
Colors: Origin
Groupset: Shimano 105 or Ultegra 10 Speed
Wheels: Mavic Aksium Race or Ksyrium Equipe
MSRP: $2499 – 105 Complete
MSRP: $2999 – Ultegra 10 Complete


----------



## PJ352

I'd have to see both the '07 and '08 frames side by side to know, but I think LOOK may have changed the shaping of the chainstays in '08. They explain it on their website and I don't recall reading that in any '07 writeups.

Glory Cycles lists the '08 frameset with the HSC 5 SL fork and Excel Sports specs the HSC 4. I emailed them asking to clarify.

Has anyone dealt with Glory? Are they reliable?


----------



## wArden

PJ352 said:


> I'd have to see both the '07 and '08 frames side by side to know, but I think LOOK may have changed the shaping of the chainstays in '08. They explain it on their website and I don't recall reading that in any '07 writeups.
> 
> Glory Cycles lists the '08 frameset with the HSC 5 SL fork and Excel Sports specs the HSC 4. I emailed them asking to clarify.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with Glory? Are they reliable?



From what I know the only difference between the '07 and '08 is the fork. The frames are identical (except for graphics).

I just got my '08 555 and it came with a HSC4 fork.
Chas, here on the forum, said that it's suppose to be a HSC4.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=118643


----------



## PJ352

Not even the fork has changed from '07 to '08. I checked with both Excel and Glory Cycles. Both supply the HSC4 SL fork, so you got the correct one. Chas (from LOOK) back that up in another thread.


----------



## wArden

I meant according to the spec sheet the only difference between the '07 and '08 is the fork.


----------



## PJ352

Ah, gotcha. I'm sure you're anxious to get some miles on the bike. I'd be curious to read your impressions. It's on my list of candidates, but one concern I have is that the ride is somewhat stiff. I'm 138 lbs, so stiff I don't need.


----------



## unagidon

PJ352 said:


> Ah, gotcha. I'm sure you're anxious to get some miles on the bike. I'd be curious to read your impressions. It's on my list of candidates, but one concern I have is that the ride is somewhat stiff. I'm 138 lbs, so stiff I don't need.


Coming from an aluminum bike (giant OCR2), I certainly don't feel that the Look is too stiff. In fact, I find it much more comfortable than my aluminum bike. In fact, I'd be curious how the 585 compares, but I wasn't allowed (by wife) to spend that much money on my bike.


----------



## wArden

Yes, I am anxious. I am about 150 lbs right now but once I get out riding more I usually drop to about 140 lbs. It will be a good comparison for you.

My old road bike is an aluminum GT with cro-mo fork. Those frames are very stiff thanks to the triple-triangle rear-end so anything carbon will be more forgiving than what I'm used to. 

The way the Look frames are designed you can see that the seatstays are curved inwards towards the seattube slightly and the chainstays are tapered and flattened. This is designed to help absorb impact or road irregularities.

I believe the stiffness is mostly seen in the bottom bracket area to help with better transfer of power.


----------



## PJ352

I've been riding steel for 23 years. Skipped over the aluminum bike generation mostly because of the ride characteristics. But CF intrigues me, so you input is helpful. 

Sometimes our SO's/ wives, etc. just don't understand the important role biking plays in our mental/ physical health, ya know??!! :wink:


----------



## PJ352

Got it. Don't misunderstand, I'm not looking for a noodle, just a solid, lively ride with predictable (not boring) handling. 

From your description of your current ride, I think you'll like the 555. Even at your current weight, we're close enough that your observations will help. Except maybe you'll love the bike so much your objectivity will be GONE!! :yesnod:


----------



## wArden

PJ352 said:


> I've been riding steel for 23 years. Skipped over the aluminum bike generation mostly because of the ride characteristics. But CF intrigues me, so you input is helpful.


I've had my aluminum GT for about 12 years now. When I got it I didn't really want an aluminum because they are relatively unforgiving, however I got it for an incredible that I couldn't pass up. That helps a lot when you are in college.  

I probably won't be able to get out onto the road for at least another month and a half due to the weather up here.
I'll be on the trainer for awhile. :Yawn:



PJ352 said:


> Sometimes our SO's/ wives, etc. just don't understand the important role biking plays in our mental/ physical health, ya know??!! :wink:


Luckily my gf knows how important it is to me and that it helps me decompress.
I have my bikes and she has her knitting.


----------



## wArden

PJ352 said:


> Except maybe you'll love the bike so much your objectivity will be GONE!! :yesnod:


Yes, that is understandable. Especially when you are spending your own hard-earned money on something.

However, I tend to be a little critical if I review something. Nothing is perfect.

I do reviews for mountain bike parts for a website (dropmachine.com) so I try to be impartial even if I give my thoughts on forum and with things that I bought myself.

I'll try and give you my honest opinion.  

So far I think the bike (especially the frame and fork) is beautiful!


----------



## PJ352

Well, well, well we have a lot in common. Our weather (upstate NY) won't break till sometime in April, and my gf understands the biking thing (says I get _really_ cranky when I don't exercise, but I think I'm _always_ charming) _*and.... *_she knits!


----------



## PJ352

I'm sure you'll give a great review. I was really just kidding. And I agree that asthetically LOOK's are _lookers.._


----------



## wArden

PJ352 said:


> I'm sure you'll give a great review. I was really just kidding. And I agree that asthetically LOOK's are _lookers.._


Of course... It's easy to be biased.  

We should get some bike-cozies knitted up for us. lol


----------



## PJ352

wArden said:


> Of course... It's easy to be biased.
> 
> We should get some bike-cozies knitted up for us. lol


I'd prefer to head south!


----------



## T_E

I just ordered the 555 (Medium-53cm) online and I hope it's the correct size. I'm only 5'7" 150lbs. with an inseam of 30". What's your 555 size & your height. I just need a peace of mind.


----------



## MIN in PDX

T_E said:


> I just ordered the 555 (Medium-53cm) online and I hope it's the correct size. I'm only 5'7" 150lbs. with an inseam of 30". What's your 555 size & your height. I just need a peace of mind.


sounds good. I ride the L at 5-10.


----------



## j__h

T_E said:


> I just ordered the 555 (Medium-53cm) online and I hope it's the correct size. I'm only 5'7" 150lbs. with an inseam of 30". What's your 555 size & your height. I just need a peace of mind.



Probably be fine with a short stem, I just recieved my 555 frame, it's a S, I'm 5'-9 with a 29" inseam. Mine will probably be slightly small for me since the top tub is only a virtual ~53 (my colagno is 54.5 cm) so I'm going to put a long stem on it.


----------



## unagidon

Should be fine - I'm 5'5" and ride the 51cm. I actually find it a little long still, and have 80mm stem. Almost wondering if 70mm would negatively affect the handling.

BTW - the 07 555 with 105's is on sale at ebay store for $1599! Damn that's a good price. I'm pretty sure the ebay store is an actual store in SD - the store I bought mine from. They also have some Easton Tempest wheels on sale for $499 - I'm pretty sure for those interested, they could get a credit for the Aksiums and get the Tempests! 

When is spring coming again?


----------



## T_E

Very cool. Thanks to all. Not sure about spring - I live in CO. At least 10 more weeks. Oh well.


----------



## wArden

unagidon said:


> When is spring coming again?


Not soon enough. :cryin:


----------



## tsteahr

T_E said:


> I just ordered the 555 (Medium-53cm) online and I hope it's the correct size. I'm only 5'7" 150lbs. with an inseam of 30". What's your 555 size & your height. I just need a peace of mind.


I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam. I ride a M 585 with a 12cm stem and a Easton setback post.


----------



## T_E

*Just got it*

'Thought I share.


----------



## T_E

*Just got it*

took a while to upload.


----------



## 24jg3520

*Nice!!!*

T_E, nice ride!!! Thinking about getting one too and actually almost picked it up last week. Where'd you get it from and what you pay??? I too am undecided about size as Wrench Science computations put me in a small (51) and after standing over the medium had only about an +/- inch clearance over the top tube. I'm probably going to go with j_h and get a small (with longer stem). We three have similar dimensions. I'm 5'8" 30" inseam. I did ride both and could not recognize a sizable difference between the two other than standover. But what do I know and what to look for. It will be my first ride. Hope you like it and hoping I get mine soon. 

JG


----------



## wArden

I got fitted to my 53cm 555 last Friday and it fits perfectly for my size (5' 7.5", 29" inseam).
When I ordered the 53 I thought it was going to be too big but I went by the dealer's recommendations. I have a longer torso so the longer top tube was the right choice.
I am also running a 100mm stem, again, I thought it was going to be too long and we would need to put a 90mm on instead.

However, my seatpost is shoved down in the frame pretty good but my overall position on the bike is perfect (as said by the bike fitter).

You can't just go by your clearance standing over the top tube. That's a way to size for mountain bikes. And the reason for that is because you are going to be moving all over the place on your mountain bike and jumping on and off so you want to make sure you aren't going to rattle anything in the process.

On a road bike stand-over height isn't quite as critical. Position while in the saddle is.

Yes, you could get the smaller frame and compensate for the shorter top tube by getting a longer stem. However, getting too long of a stem will compromise your bike's handling.
From what I've been told the sweet-spot for stem size is 100-110mm.

Too short and your bike will steer quicker and shakey while putting your weight further back behind the front wheel. This can also affect your climbing.

Too long and this will slow your steering down, making the bike handle a little more sluggish. It also puts your weight too far over the front wheel and can be sketchy on the downhills.


----------



## 24jg3520

Warden,

Thanks for that bit of info. We have similar dimensions. As I stated in my first post, 30" inseam is probably generous. I got one of those generic sizing fits where they put the spring loaded thingamabob under your crotch. Short leg long torso syndrome and all this bike fitting is confusing. My father in law, who's been riding 30+ years has similar dimensions too and all his bikes are smalls (51). My mountain bike (Spesh Stumpy FSR Comp) I just got in November is also a small, though I realize mountain vs. road sizing are different. I think when I am ready, I will go back to LBS, ride both sizes and get a proper fit from the techs there. This sizing business is confusing. I just want to ride a bike long and hard and be confortable. 

BTW, my other LBS also sized me on a Felt Z-35(54). I test rode that bike and it was super comfortable. The geometry on these two are very similar (54 Felt vs Medium 555), especially in the top tube (545 horizontal on both, neither give an effective measurement) and seat angles (74 vs 73.75). The main differences are in the seat tube C-C (447 vs 495), C-T (500 vs 542), and standover (748 vs 772). I believe both bikes come standard with a 90 stem. 

Again, I rode both sizes in the 555 and the 54 Felt, and they all felt fine to me. Granted they were short 10 minute rides. I just don't know what I'm suppose to be feeling, especially when it comes to riding these for the long haul. I'm a noob and this will be my first road bike (fitness, fun and spirituality).

At this point, I have made up my mind with the 555. My LBS has them on clearance and may have sold the last M in stock. I know they have 5+ smalls left. Just don't know what size to get.    I do know that I have learned a lot about riding from this forum and all the good info from all you great members, especially in the LOOK forum.  I would appreciate any other info you all might have regarding my sizing issues. That is if you aren't all tired of giving your input. C-40, Chas, etc. Sizing seems to be a hot topic aroung here (been lurking here for a while learning everything without posting). Thanks for all the great info. Now I have to go convince my wife to spend $2000.00 before they sell the last medium. :thumbsup:


----------



## wArden

24jg3520,

No problem. We are here to help each other with all of our different back grounds. As I may have mentioned somewhere I have a mountain biking background of about 19 years (wow!) and about 2 months of road.

I am learning, too.

As far as proper size and fit, from what I have gathered, it all depends who you talk to. There so many different ways of sizing depending on who taught that person and what theories they believe in. Some are old-school, some are new-school.

When I was trying to figure out what size of bike I needed I read quite a bit and I went to a few shops to get their opinions. There was a lot of contradiction from shop to shop so it is very easy to get confused, especially for a newbie.

Since we share simular numbers I hope that you can benefit from what I've learned.

One shop told me to get a smaller frame because of my shorter inseam.
Another shop (which is more of a road shop and they do a lot of fittings) said that they would probably fit me to a 54cm frame (of other models) and put on a shorter stem.

I figured that if they thought a 54 would work for me a 53cm Look would fit even better.
Of course, you can't just strictly go by frame size and compare to different manufacturers. There are other numbers as well (as you seem to be looking at) but most importantly you need to get on the bike and try it out.

A 54cm frame of one bike may feel too big compared to another.

As far as fitting goes, that is where you take you bike that roughly fits you and feels comfortable and then they tweak it to make the bike feel like it's an extension of you.

My friend who did my fitting is also the mechanic for the Canadian National team so he has been around and heard a lot of different theories and has learned from a lot of different people from around the world.

Basically what he said that your bike should be as comfortable as your couch. You are going to be spending up to 6 hours (maybe more) so it's important.

A good fitting will last up to about an hour to get it done right and to see if anything starts to feel strained.

He had me ride on a trainer while he sat and watched my technique, to see if I was moving and shifting on the bike. He adjusted my saddle fore and aft based on that and checked my plum line. Pretty much everything on the bike fit. My back was at the right angle, I was as far forward as I needed to be etc.
Once the basic setup was done we chatted for about 1/2hour while I pedaled on the trainer. Then he asked if my shoulders were getting sore, or my hips or knees were feeling strain.
If there is any bit of discomfort you should start to notice some in the first little while of riding.
When we were done he told me to keep riding the trainer at home and make small adjustments to see if it gets more comfortable or not (raise or lower the stem height, tilt the bars etc). And then when we get on the road, bring a wrench to make other adjustments as needed.

It will take time.


----------



## gmarsden

I am about the same size 5-7 with a 31" inseam and chose the 53 with a 10cm stem for the following reasons.

1. I wanted little seat to bar drop, 5cm max
2. I like the Thomson setback seatpost and with its limited setback (16 mm), I wanted a slacker seat tube.
3. I don't like the look of a lot of slope in the top tube, the 53 is more level than the 51
4. More bottle room on the seat tube

No question that a 51 would have worked with a different saddle and flipped up stem. I would have gone that way if I was younger or a racer, but I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## T_E

*Hey JG*

JG - Thx for the compliment. As you've noticed most of the guys with similar dimensions went for the Medium (53cm). gmarsdent is right on the 51cm, the top tube downslopes a bit more. Enclosed is the URL the 08 geometry for 555 and check out the sloping column

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie555.pdf

When you turn pro someday  & ready to upgrade (because you will) it's easier to re-sell the M size. At end of day it's your call on what you are comfortable with.Goodluck man.


----------



## unagidon

24jg3520 said:


> Warden,
> 
> Thanks for that bit of info. We have similar dimensions. As I stated in my first post, 30" inseam is probably generous. I got one of those generic sizing fits where they put the spring loaded thingamabob under your crotch. Short leg long torso syndrome and all this bike fitting is confusing. My father in law, who's been riding 30+ years has similar dimensions too and all his bikes are smalls (51). My mountain bike (Spesh Stumpy FSR Comp) I just got in November is also a small, though I realize mountain vs. road sizing are different. I think when I am ready, I will go back to LBS, ride both sizes and get a proper fit from the techs there. This sizing business is confusing. I just want to ride a bike long and hard and be confortable.
> 
> BTW, my other LBS also sized me on a Felt Z-35(54). I test rode that bike and it was super comfortable. The geometry on these two are very similar (54 Felt vs Medium 555), especially in the top tube (545 horizontal on both, neither give an effective measurement) and seat angles (74 vs 73.75). The main differences are in the seat tube C-C (447 vs 495), C-T (500 vs 542), and standover (748 vs 772). I believe both bikes come standard with a 90 stem.
> 
> Again, I rode both sizes in the 555 and the 54 Felt, and they all felt fine to me. Granted they were short 10 minute rides. I just don't know what I'm suppose to be feeling, especially when it comes to riding these for the long haul. I'm a noob and this will be my first road bike (fitness, fun and spirituality).
> 
> At this point, I have made up my mind with the 555. My LBS has them on clearance and may have sold the last M in stock. I know they have 5+ smalls left. Just don't know what size to get.    I do know that I have learned a lot about riding from this forum and all the good info from all you great members, especially in the LOOK forum.  I would appreciate any other info you all might have regarding my sizing issues. That is if you aren't all tired of giving your input. C-40, Chas, etc. Sizing seems to be a hot topic aroung here (been lurking here for a while learning everything without posting). Thanks for all the great info. Now I have to go convince my wife to spend $2000.00 before they sell the last medium. :thumbsup:


Interesting! I was flip flopping between the Z25 and the Look 555. I ended up with the Look because I felt it had a more spirited ride, and was comfotable enough (coming from an aluminum bike). Very happy with it so far, although I'm still trying to dial in the size. Just ordered a 70mm stem from ebay. I always felt that 53cm reach was a bit long for me (I'm 5'5") but I just preferred the "fun" ride vs. the "comfortable" ride on the Felt (that probably fit me a little better). Anyway, it's a great deal! Go get one


----------



## covrc

Hi Guys,

I will be picking up my Look 555 next week, all built and ready to go.
Large 2007 Look 555/HSC4 Fork from Maplewood Cycle in St. Louis. $710.

Can't wait.
Will post pics next week.

covrc


----------



## 24jg3520

*$710????*

I could fly to St Louis and buy one of those for the less than I would pay to buy one here. $1989 where I'm from (Socal). Let me know if that isn't a typo and I'll book a flight today.

JG


----------



## covrc

Hey JG,

I re-checked and see that I payed $740 Buy Now back in Mid December for the Frame/Fork. They had them listed on eBay. They had multiple F/F available. So, I guess I got a great deal.
Good Luck, maybe you can call them and see if they still have any.


----------



## dougrocky123

*I pulled the trigger!*

I just picked up a 555 today. Got it at LBS so tax but no shipping. It is the Ultegra model. I wanted compact cranks so they upgraded to FSA carbon for an extra $100. I have some Mavic ES's for it and am going to switch some Dura Ace over from my other bike. Should be fairly light when I'm done. For those interested in cost it was $2100 out the door with Look classic pedals. Now if it ever stops raining I may actually get to ride it!


----------



## unagidon

covrc said:


> Hey JG,
> 
> I re-checked and see that I payed $740 Buy Now back in Mid December for the Frame/Fork. They had them listed on eBay. They had multiple F/F available. So, I guess I got a great deal.
> Good Luck, maybe you can call them and see if they still have any.


$740 is still a great deal for f/f. I paid around $2300, but that included a wheel upgrade from the equipe's to easton orion II's, two water bottle cages, and a blackburn 3 cyclocomputer. And I road it today for 32 miles


----------



## 24jg3520

*Unagidon*

Okay, Hi-Tech still has the 555 in my size (M) listed at 2249.00. How are they to deal with and how were you able to get the deal you did (bike + wheelset upgrade and everything else. I'm going done there tomorrow to pick it up and want to save as much as I can. I still need a computer and if I can get an upgraded wheelset for my weight (210 #) at the price you paid, I'll be coming home happy with a new bike. Anyone else deal with them. I called and asked if they would match Jenson (out of stock) price and they said print it out and come in to see what they could do. Thanks.


----------



## unagidon

24jg3520 said:


> Okay, Hi-Tech still has the 555 in my size (M) listed at 2249.00. How are they to deal with and how were you able to get the deal you did (bike + wheelset upgrade and everything else. I'm going done there tomorrow to pick it up and want to save as much as I can. I still need a computer and if I can get an upgraded wheelset for my weight (210 #) at the price you paid, I'll be coming home happy with a new bike. Anyone else deal with them. I called and asked if they would match Jenson (out of stock) price and they said print it out and come in to see what they could do. Thanks.


24jg3520 - sent you a pm, but also show them this...

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI305C03-Look+555+Origin+Ultegra+Bike+07.aspx
http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Look-555-Car...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

